# New Kindle upgrade (2.5) just announced.. Released in late May



## Amethyst (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200324680

includes collections, password protection, new fonts and more.

Excludes K1's 

_Edit by mod: I updated the title of the thread just for clarification_


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Amethyst said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200324680
> 
> includes collections, password protection, new fonts and more.
> 
> Excludes K1's


Thank you for posting about this. I think there are many, many people who will be happy about this.

The 2.5 software update for Kindle and Kindle DX is coming soon. We are rolling out the new software update to a limited group of Kindle users and plan *a broad release in late May 2010. *Check back here for updates on the release schedule.

Here's a list of the coming enhancements:

*Collections:* Organize your books and documents into one or more collections.

*PDF Pan and Zoom*: Zoom into PDFs and pan around to easily view small print and detailed tables or graphics.

*Password Protection:* Password protect your Kindle when you're not using it.

*More Fonts & Improved Clarity*: Enjoy two new larger font sizes and sharper fonts for an even more comfortable reading experience.

*Facebook & Twitter Posts:* Share book passages with friends on Facebook and Twitter directly from your Kindle.

*Popular Highlights:* See what the Kindle community thinks are the most interesting passages in the books you're reading.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow! That's great!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe I'll upgrade to the K3 when it comes out, since they are not going to do any more for the Klassic.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The only thing there that's of any value to me is the Collections feature. And maybe the additional fonts.

I'm disappointed they're not bringing back the justification toggle and adding hyphen support.


Mike


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll be interested to see what you K2 and KDX folks have to say about Collections....but it sucks that it apparently won't be available for K1.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Yay collections! I can't wait. Thank you for posting. 

Melissa


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

This is really exciting.  I especially can't wait to see the fonts and "greater clarity".  It just proves what many of us were saying all along, Amazon could have corrected the light font problems with a software upgrade.  I wonder what took them so long.

Just wondering...was there a 2.4 for the 6" Kindle?  The last I knew of was 2.3.3.  Did I miss one?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Collections and PDF Pan and Zoom in Late May before I go on vacation in Sedona with my mom in early June! I am going to start looking for PDF maps of hiking trails this weekend, if not earlier.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I just got my K2 a few months ago, so this is my first upgrade.  Do I have to do anything to get it when it's out, or does it download automatically?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It should download automatically assuming you have Whispernet (wireless) on long enough. I will be plugging mine in at night with WN on for the first few days (or until I get impatient and download it manually ). 

EDIT: I live in an area with only IX coverage so my downloads from home are very slow.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

When it becomes available, all you should have to do is leave Whisppernet on overnight for a few days and it sill download and update by itself. KindleBoards will have people posting about it so that you will know when it is ready to download.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

If you have added the screensaver or font hacks, you'll need to remove them so you can get the upgrade. It you haven't added them, there's nothing you need to do, the upgrade will download on it's own.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> If you have added the screensaver or font hacks, you'll need to remove them so you can get the upgrade. It you haven't added them, there's nothing you need to do, the upgrade will download on it's own.


Thanks, Luv, forgot to add that to my post, I do know better.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> If you have added the screensaver or font hacks, you'll need to remove them so you can get the upgrade. It you haven't added them, there's nothing you need to do, the upgrade will download on it's own.


Thanks also Luv.
I keep forgetting about that as my K2 and DH's KDX are hack-free for that reason. (1. I am too lazy and too impatient for upgrades. 2. We haven't needed the hacks. )


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks!  Nope, haven't "hacked" anything here either!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

intinst said:


> Thanks, Luv, forgot to add that to my post, I do know better.





Annalog said:


> I keep forgetting about that as my K2 and DH's KDX are hack-free for that reason. (1. I am too lazy and too impatient for upgrades. 2. We haven't needed the hacks. )


I think we were all posting at the same time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh Goody. . . .


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh Goody. . . .


I see you found the announcement!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

If Amazon keeps on excluding K1's, I'm gon' need them to send me a "free" K2!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

A little bit disappointed but not surprised that K1's aren't included. .  .seems to me the underlying OS is different enough that it would require completely different programming.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

This update sounds awesome! Just what so many of us have been waiting for!

What do you wanna bet though that this might mean having to create an updated script for the screensaver and font hack? It sounds like it'll be a pretty major upgrade, like going to 2.3 was. 

Anyway, Collections and password protection sound fantastic! Those are definitely the two things I will be looking forward to the most.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I suppose it is too much to hope that the 'new fonts' will support a greater range of scripts (Cyrillic, Han, etc.). Or that you can also pan/zoom images in Kindle books (so that images designed for DX's larger screen can be viewed more effectively on K2)...

Wonder if the font is still Caecilia - which is pretty good except for its limited Unicode support.

No mention of the accessibility enhancement (voice menus for vision impaired users). TBD I guess.

But the stated enhancements will certainly be welcome. In particular, the Twitter/Facebook integration and Popular Highlights will be awesome, and will set Kindle apart (for awhile at least). The New Reading has arrived!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

May not need the 'font hack' since part of the update is more font choices. . . .in fact I wouldn't be surprised if they're incorporating the 'font hack' in some way as it's already written.  Or maybe they're just taking the one and somehow making it better .. . . hard to tell from the way it's worded. . . .but I guess we'll see!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Backporting functionality is often difficult. It depends on how they decided to implement.

It would be nice if they could at least backport the collections. If the implementation of Collections does not depend too much on the changed menu structure, they might do it. I hope they do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It might be worth it for all of us with K1' to write nice, pleasant e-mails to Amazon explaining that we realize that many of the new features aren't possible with the K1, but might we have "collections" please?


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

Yay Collections!   That's the most exciting thing for me about this upgrade. Fonts will be good, too, and I think Popular Highlights could be interesting, but the Collections is what I've been waiting for.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I'm disappointed they're not bringing back the justification toggle and adding hyphen support.
> 
> Mike


Yeah, it's kind of a mystery why justification toggle went away, it is usually considered more risky to remove features than to leave them in, even if they don't work perfectly. A sure way to p.o. users who've come to rely on them as well.

I think hyphenation is probably going to wait for a future device and a more discriminating demand. It requires language specific hyphenation dictionaries, more processing power (do you want page turns to get any slower?), and ideally, content needs to be tagged with language codes so that the device can apply the correct rules automatically - and I doubt very much of the existing content is. Plus in all likelihood it would involve licensing technology from a third party, therefore increasing fixed costs. So some sort of business case has to be made to justify the effort and expense.

The 'cheap' way to accomplish this is to encode the source with 'soft' hyphens. Some web browsers now support this I believe, but it really adds dramatically to the sort of typos that are possible - as if we didn't have enough of these - and currently Kindle doesn't handle soft hyphens properly - you actually have to strip them out when authoring a mobi format book.

I've read a number of discussions about this, and many people profess to not like reading hyphenated text, even in print editions. Chalk it up to too many hours spent reading text in front of web browsers with their lack of any sort of typography: now people find nicely typeset books hard to read What is this world coming to


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

It's all good - especially the collections!


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

Just got the update to 2.5.  It takes quite a while to download and restart so be patient.  It's worth it.  So far I've only checked out the Collections and PDF pan and zoom features.  Both are great.

Collections - You name them and add books to them just by going through the home page list of books and clicking on the books you want in the collection you've just created and named.  Within collection you can sort by Most Recent, Title and Author.  You can also add the same book to multiple collections.  Setting them up was pretty intuitive - you start a collection from the Menu on the Home Page.  The Collections you created show up on the Home page followed by the number of books they contain.

PDF Pan and Zoom - you access this feature from the Font Size menu.  Magnifications are limited Fit-to-Screen, 150%, 200%, and 300%.  When you are in higher magnifications, you choose the area to magnify using a box - so no great for reading across lines of very small text since the whole line won't always fit in the "box".  The pan and zoom only works with PDFs - not with maps or figures inside a book.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

shammers said:


> Just got the update to 2.5. It takes quite a while to download and restart so be patient. It's worth it. So far I've only checked out the Collections and PDF pan and zoom features. Both are great.
> 
> Collections - You name them and add books to them just by going through the home page list of books and clicking on the books you want in the collection you've just created and named. Within collection you can sort by Most Recent, Title and Author. You can also add the same book to multiple collections. Setting them up was pretty intuitive - you start a collection from the Menu on the Home Page. The Collections you created show up on the Home page followed by the number of books they contain.
> 
> PDF Pan and Zoom - you access this feature from the Font Size menu. Magnifications are limited Fit-to-Screen, 150%, 200%, and 300%. When you are in higher magnifications, you choose the area to magnify using a box - so no great for reading across lines of very small text since the whole line won't always fit in the "box". The pan and zoom only works with PDFs - not with maps or figures inside a book.


I'm going to assume these collections exist only on this Kindle device, and if you get another you have to start all over again. But it sounds pretty good. I will probably use it to collect my samples (right now I send them to Kindle4Mac to declutter my Kindle), maybe another for dictionaries and directories etc.

Too bad there's no pan/zoom for non-PDF images. You'da thunk...

How is the new improved font?

Have you tried Twitter/Facebook/Popular Highlights features? those look pretty interesting...


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Like others, I am thrilled at the prospect of being able to organize my books into collections, and to zoom into a PDF (that otherwise I would need a magnifying glass to read). How cool! I can hardly wait.

I am not as thrilled about the password protection. I live alone, and NOBODY touches my Kindle but me. Never. When I leave home, it is in my purse and I don't put it down (I just put it back in my purse). So, nobody is going to be getting into anything they shouldn't. I hope I don't have to type some long password in every time I use my Kindle. Ewww.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so excited about this upgrade - this is awesome news and I for one am glad that Amazon is stepping up it's game.  It's about time!  Way to go Amazon!


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Wonder what the password recovery procedure is. Nothing more humiliating than to lock yourself out of your own Kindle.


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a DX so my fonts were always pretty good - but these do seem cleaner particularly in the small font sizes (still only one font type).  There are now 8 font sizes to choose from and the larger ones are HUGE.

I haven't checked out the other features - but it looks like you can link your Kindle to your existing FB and Twitter accounts to share your notes or highlights.

You can also password protect your Kindle.  All of these features are accessed from the Settings Menu.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I would hope that the password protection would be an optional thing, or only if the Kindle was turned off, instead of sleep mode.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

shammers said:


> Just got the update to 2.5. It takes quite a while to download and restart so be patient. It's worth it. So far I've only checked out the Collections and PDF pan and zoom features. Both are great.
> 
> Collections - You name them and add books to them just by going through the home page list of books and clicking on the books you want in the collection you've just created and named. Within collection you can sort by Most Recent, Title and Author. You can also add the same book to multiple collections. Setting them up was pretty intuitive - you start a collection from the Menu on the Home Page. The Collections you created show up on the Home page followed by the number of books they contain.
> 
> PDF Pan and Zoom - you access this feature from the Font Size menu. Magnifications are limited Fit-to-Screen, 150%, 200%, and 300%. When you are in higher magnifications, you choose the area to magnify using a box - so no great for reading across lines of very small text since the whole line won't always fit in the "box". The pan and zoom only works with PDFs - not with maps or figures inside a book.


You got yours already? Amazing.

Okay, can somebody refresh my memory on how to remove the font hack? That's all I have, I never bothered with the screensavers.

L


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

NogDog has a link to it in his signature line


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

Password protect is optional.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

intinst said:


> NogDog has a link to it in his signature line


Okay, I found that. Now remind me exactly what I am supposed to do...?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Okay, I found that. Now remind me exactly what I am supposed to do...?


Just put the uninstall file on your Kindle, and update the Kindle.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Click on Kindle Hacks Files and it takes you to a page that has instructions


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

I'm waiting to see if it gets kicked through to my device. I have an issue (stuck blogs, related to the 'Clip This Article' feature) that engineering told me would be fixed in this update, and that I'd likely get it pushed out early so I could report back on if it fully fixes my issue.

I'm hoping I do since with my almost 2 decades of software testing experience I make a good person to have testing your latest update before it goes out to the whole wide world


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Shammers, thanks for sharing with us. I love the idea of collections, font improvements, and password protection and look forward to upgrading.


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

Morpheus Phreak said:


> I'm waiting to see if it gets kicked through to my device. I have an issue (stuck blogs, related to the 'Clip This Article' feature) that engineering told me would be fixed in this update, and that I'd likely get it pushed out early so I could report back on if it fully fixes my issue.
> 
> I'm hoping I do since with my almost 2 decades of software testing experience I make a good person to have testing your latest update before it goes out to the whole wide world


It will be interesting to see if Amazon has a method to pushing the update. Most of the books I have I've purchased from Amazon and I've posted to KB before. I also purchased a K1 and then got the DX when it came out. I literally read the post about the update - uninstalled the SS hack and turned on WN and I got the update. I think that's the first time I've gotten an update so fast.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I just turned on my WN and will leave it on for a while and see what happens.

Shammers, are there other fonts available, or just more sizes?


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

tsemple said:


> Wonder what the password recovery procedure is. Nothing more humiliating than to lock yourself out of your own Kindle.


On the password - no length or content requirements. You can also create your own password hint.

If you forget your password you can reset the Kindle but they warn that resetting will erase ALL content from your Kindle. That's probably a good thing if your Kindle is stolen but I wouldn't use the password feature unless you have backed up all your non-Amazon content. I can't even imagine having to chase down all the non-Amazon books again!


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I just turned on my WN and will leave it on for a while and see what happens.
> 
> Shammers, are there other fonts available, or just more sizes?


Still only one font - just now there are 8 sizes


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

In preparation for 2.5, I'm having trouble uninstalling the fonts hack from my Kindle US using update_K2_fonts_uninstall.bin with a date of Feb. 143, 2010 on it.  After restart, I receive message, "The update was not successful.  Please record the error code shown below...   (it's 0003).  To resume using your Kindle, press the R key on your keyboard."  Any ideas what I should do?  I will also need to remove the screensavers hack.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is so exciting. I can't wait. Glad to see they are listening to folks.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

shammers said:


> It will be interesting to see if Amazon has a method to pushing the update. Most of the books I have I've purchased from Amazon and I've posted to KB before. I also purchased a K1 and then got the DX when it came out. I literally read the post about the update - uninstalled the SS hack and turned on WN and I got the update. I think that's the first time I've gotten an update so fast.


It makes sense that Amazon would hold off on wide distribution until a selected sample of us have used it for a few days. If their testing has missed something, they can fold in some quick fixes before sending to the rest. That also explains why you can't get the update from amazon.com yet. I live in a 1X coverage area so it's probably just as well that they don't try to update mine, it will most likely fail over the time required to download, and might prevent me from downloading anything else. I had this problem once when I purchased an 80Mb book. Nevertheless, my wireless is on and ready... 

Sounds like your Kindle purchase history might've bumped you to the top of the list.


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> In preparation for 2.5, I'm having trouble uninstalling the fonts hack from my Kindle US using update_K2_fonts_uninstall.bin with a date of Feb. 143, 2010 on it. After restart, I receive message, "The update was not successful. Please record the error code shown below... (it's 0003). To resume using your Kindle, press the R key on your keyboard." Any ideas what I should do? I will also need to remove the screensavers hack.


Make sure you are choosing "Update Your Kindle" and not just doing a Restart after moving the uninstall file the Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> In preparation for 2.5, I'm having trouble uninstalling the fonts hack from my Kindle US using update_K2_fonts_uninstall.bin with a date of Feb. 143, 2010 on it. After restart, I receive message, "The update was not successful. Please record the error code shown below... (it's 0003). To resume using your Kindle, press the R key on your keyboard." Any ideas what I should do? I will also need to remove the screensavers hack.


I got the same message, Len. Where does one choose Update Your Kindle vs. a restart?

L


----------



## Ilovetoread (Apr 4, 2010)

tsemple said:


> Sounds like your Kindle purchase history might've bumped you to the top of the list.


I don't know about that, necessarily. I've bought 2 k1's, a k2, a k2i and a DX, and I don't have the update. Which I'm not complaining about, I'll wait my turn. But I'm not certain purchase history has anything to do with it. I also have 220 items archived purchased from Amazon, not counting the 150 I'm actually reading. I do wonder what their method is, but purchase history doesn't seem to be it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I got the same message, Len. Where does one choose Update Your Kindle vs. a restart?
> 
> L


home>menu>settings>menu>update your Kindle


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I wish they would put the manual update for those of us out of WN
sylvia


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I got the same message, Len. Where does one choose Update Your Kindle vs. a restart?
> 
> L
> 
> Leslie, from the Home page on my Kindle, I pressed Menu, then settings, then menu again. At that point both the "Restart" and the "Update Your Kindle" were active choices. When I chose Update Your Kindle it worked. Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ak rain said:


> I wish they would put the manual update for those of us out of WN
> sylvia


I'm sure they will.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

eventually


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ak rain said:


> eventually


Give it some time. It hasn't even been officially released yet. It says it will be released late May. I'm sure somebody will have the file posted here long before that.


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

Just wanted to add that having used Calibre and its tag feature is making creating my collections MUCH easier and quicker.


----------



## Ilovetoread (Apr 4, 2010)

LenEdgerly said:


> Leslie, from the Home page on my Kindle, I pressed Menu, then settings, then menu again. At that point both the "Restart" and the "Update Your Kindle" were active choices. When I chose Update Your Kindle it worked. Thanks!


Hi Len!
I've been listening to your podcasts for a year and really enjoy them  , sorry if I'm side tracking the thread


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Collections!  Yippee!  I can't wait.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I just turned on my WN and will leave it on for a while and see what happens.
> 
> Shammers, are there other fonts available, or just more sizes?


With all that has happened with KB and myself recently, I've neglected to congratulate you on reaching Ten Thousand Posts!
Congratulations Ann and thanks for all you do!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you luv


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

If I leave the WN turned on how will I know if I receive the update  

Thanks!


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

I still wish we had an organize by Book Cover feature


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Casse said:


> If I leave the WN turned on how will I know if I receive the update
> 
> Thanks!


Depending on when it updates, you might not notice it until after the fact. If you go to home>menu>settings, you'll see which version you have at the bottom of the screen. right now I have 2.3.3

I wouldn't get too excited yet. Amazon says that it's rolling out for everybody in late May. They're just sending it out to a few users to start with.


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

One drawback to the Collections feature - no sub-folders.  You can't create a sub-Collection within another Collection.  The ability to sort by author within a collection does help keep series together but sub-collections would have been nice.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

How does the organization work in the collections? Does it order the books in the order you've read them?

Can you take some screencaps for us? I would love to see what the collections and stuff looks like!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

RiddleMeThis said:


> How does the organization work in the collections? Does it order the books in the order you've read them?
> 
> Can you take some screencaps for us? I would love to see what the collections and stuff looks like!!


Oh yes, shammers. Screenshots would be FANTASTIC! We love visuals here.


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

RiddleMeThis said:


> How does the organization work in the collections? Does it order the books in the order you've read them?
> 
> Can you take some screencaps for us? I would love to see what the collections and stuff looks like!!


You can order by Most Recent, Title or Author within a collection. Sorry I don't know how to do screencaps...

The other nice thing about Collections is that if you have a ton of books, once you put them into Collections and sort by Collections on the home page only the Collection titles show up on the home page. So you can drastically reduce the number of "pages" on your home page.


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh yes, shammers. Screenshots would be FANTASTIC! We love visuals here.


I'm willing but I need instructions...


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

shammers said:


> The other nice thing about Collections is that if you have a ton of books, once you put them into Collections and sort by Collections on the home page only the Collection titles show up on the home page. So you can drastically reduce the number of "pages" on your home page.


*Screeches while jumping up and down** YES YES YES!!! That is EXACTLY EXACTLY what I Was hoping for! My life is complete. Now just to last until late May.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

they did not place the last update on manual down load will this download if and when they place it in manual download?
sylvia


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

shammers said:


> Just got the update to 2.5. It takes quite a while to download and restart so be patient. It's worth it. So far I've only checked out the Collections and PDF pan and zoom features. Both are great.


This is exciting! I'm going to turn on my wireless now!

Will someone tell me what justification toggle is? I saw people discussing it but haven't heard of it before. Thanks.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

shammers said:


> I'm willing but I need instructions...


<alt> + <shift> + G (all at the sane time) will snap a screenshot. Once you've taken the shots you want, hook your Kindle up to your computer. The screenshots will be in the documents folder as .gif files.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Because this one updates major functionality, I would expect that this upgrade will be available for download.


----------



## Clover (Apr 26, 2010)

This update seems to be the best thing to happen since sliced bread... or birth of Kindle!  If I wasn't 100% sold on the Kindle before (which I was), I'd be sold on it 150% now.

Book collection management + pdf zoom = super awesome!

Now... if only Amazon would also give us native support for foreign fonts such as Asian fonts... then I'd love the Kindle 200% (if that's even possible).  One can hope! ...Or am I asking for too much?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Yay! I can't wait for my update! Looks like I'm going to have to undo the SS and font hack but so worth it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

shammers said:


> I'm willing but I need instructions...


Thanks Shammers for the Update 2.5 Screenshots! I am looking forward to trying the Actual Size PDF view on my K2 and comparing it to DH's KDX. DH will love those larger fonts. He often uses the largest on his DX and now there will be two larger sizes. (While I, on the other hand, usually use the smallest on the K2. )

Collections looks perfect!


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow!  Really?!?  Will I be able to download this manually?  Oh, man, I hope so!  I can't do wireless from South Korea.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

freelantzer said:


> This is exciting! I'm going to turn on my wireless now!
> 
> Will someone tell me what justification toggle is? I saw people discussing it but haven't heard of it before. Thanks.


The K1 had a feature that let you toggle between 'left' justified text (with ragged right margin) and 'full' justification (space inserted to create even right margin). At least when the text didn't have a justification attribute. With K2, this feature was removed, so most books default to 'full' justification. At larger text sizes, this tends to create huge 'rivers' of space through the text.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

tsemple said:


> The K1 had a feature that let you toggle between 'left' justified text (with ragged right margin) and 'full' justification (space inserted to create even right margin). At least when the text didn't have a justification attribute. With K2, this feature was removed, so most books default to 'full' justification. At larger text sizes, this tends to create huge 'rivers' of space through the text.


I can understand people's frustration at this if they need to use the very large fonts, but personally I have to say if they're going to stick to one or the other I hope it continues to be full justification. Uneven right margins are so off-putting to me that I can't bear to read anything of any length like that - it would actually be a dealbreaker for me as far as having a Kindle is concerned. Actually, it's one of the things that annoys me about posting on KB - no option for full justification ....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> home>menu>settings>menu>update your Kindle


Except when I do that, update is grayed out and I can't select it...Does anyone know what happens if you choose "reset to factory defaults"? Does that remove the font hack? I don't want to lose all my books and samples, however.

L


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Does anyone know what happens if you choose "reset to factory defaults"? Does that remove the font hack? I don't want to lose all my books and samples, however.
> 
> L


If you reset to factory defaults you will lose everything and not just the hacks - as the name implies it will revert to exactly how it was when it left the factory! You would have to re-download all your Amazon books and any others would be lost if you didn't have then backed up. This should never be used except on the instructions of Kindle CS when trying to resolve a major problem.

Try deleting the uninstall file and putting it back on and see if the update feature becomes available. Make sure you're using the correct uninstall file - there are different ones for the K2, K2i, DX and DXi and that you're putting it in the root directory, not in one of the folders.


----------



## Ilovetoread (Apr 4, 2010)

Leslie I had that happen to me several times and I went and re downloaded the uniinstall file from here: https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/kindlev23fonts . And it worked. I don't know if I had updated the k2, when I needed k2i, or if my original download just had a cramp. But when I did that it worked. I then just connected the Kindle (to my mac) opened the kindle icon, cleared off all the old font (hack) files, although I've heard you don't have to there gets to be so many, then dropped the * "update_k2i_fonts_unintall.bin" * into the open kindle icon thingy. I think what I was doing wrong the first couple times is I either didn't have the * update uninstall* for my kindle, or I had opened the systems or document file instead of just dumping the uninstall into the .bin that originally opens 1st when I attach the kindle to my computer. Does this make sense? Once I put the *update uninstall* in the .bin, not a folder on the kindle the "update your kindle" darkened and it worked.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions...I am glad I didn't choose the factory reset! I had a feeling that would be dangerous. I went back and re-copied Ted-San's uninstall file to the root directory (update_k2_fonts_uninstall.bin...which can be found here: https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/kindlev23fonts). This time, "update my kindle" did show up as an option and it worked. I sure hope I get the upgrade soon because I really don't like the original font! LOL.

For anyone who is doing this, note that for a minute or two it will show "Archived Items (0)" on the home screen. Don't panic, don't push any buttons, just be patient and all your stuff will come back. It was a bit of a jolt, though...sort of a "Oh, nooooo....." Mr. Bill moment.

L


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Collections is the clincher for me!  Password protection is also a plus, although I rarely leave my Kindle where someone can touch it!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

The collections feature is really cool. BUT... I wish Amazon would get this publisher mess straightned out so I could buy the books I want to organize on my Kindle.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

Excellent news with the collections.  It's great they went with a tags based system like I thought they would instead of just folders.  

I think they should prioritize the updates based on number of books you have, because you clearly have more need.  

I've got 595 books across 60 pages on my K2 - so clearly I should be getting it now, now, now!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Just read about 2.5, guess i am slow


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> *Facebook & Twitter Posts:* Share book passages with friends on Facebook and Twitter directly from your Kindle.
> 
> *Popular Highlights:* See what the Kindle community thinks are the most interesting passages in the books you're reading.


WTF!! This is a joke right? What a waste of development time and effort.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

davem2bits said:


> WTF!! This is a joke right? What a waste of development time and effort.


While I probably won't use it myself, this is the way the world is headed. The social networking sites are how a large number of people are getting their news these days.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> While I probably won't use it myself, this is the way the world is headed. The social networking sites are how a large number of people are getting their news these days.


It may be easier to go to sites like KindleBoards on the Kindle, if they are developing for other social networks. I would love that.


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

davem2bits said:


> WTF!! This is a joke right? What a waste of development time and effort.


I actually made an Kindle app proposal (which I never heard back on) to nearly the exact same effect.

My idea was essentially a footnote being placed in the text when there was some (user-selectable) level of commentary on a specific passage. This could be highlighting, notes, tweets, whatever. Of course, the feature could be turned on and off as desired.

I considered it the equivalent of the social-network era book club. And I think it has very high potential if done right.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

How do you create the collections? Do you have to do it on your Kindle itself or is there some way to tag books either on a computer or in the manage your kindle section of you amazon account?

Thanks so much! I am eagerly awaiting.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> WTF!! This is a joke right? What a waste of development time and effort.


oh, I thought it was a cool feature! One of the first things I tried when I got my K was to try to log onto facebook! And knowing how much my SIL tweets, I'm sure she would tweet book passages all the time if she had a K! It is a fun and silly way to share your K with others and connect with your book-loving friends. Also, it's GREAT advertising and branding for the Kindle brand!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

davem2bits said:


> WTF!! This is a joke right? What a waste of development time and effort.


I couldn't agree more. This is supposed to be a dedicated e-reader. Any more diverse features to take up the users' time and no-one will have time to actually _read_. In any case, for all of us out side the US who don't have the browser facility I presume this is something else which won't work for us, even if we wanted it. (And I don't).

I would have preferred they'd spent more time developing the Collections so we could have sub-folders. I suspect that feature will turn out to be more useful for tidying up the Home screen than for any real organising / searching and we'll still have to tag things. Still I suppose I should reserve judgment till I get to see it in person.

I'm lucky I don't have any problems reading the fonts as they are, so I'm not sure how much difference the fonts upgrade will make. The more I read about this update, the less excited about it I get.


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

Anyone tried the screensaver hack  on 2.5 yet?


----------



## nicuknitter (Dec 28, 2008)

What is "backporting"?


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

nicuknitter said:


> What is "backporting"?


Taking changes made to one version of software (in this case the K2 software) and re-applying them to an earlier version.

It sounds like it should be easy, but in practice it usually isn't.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

AKA "Backwards Compatibility"


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It might be worth it for all of us with K1' to write nice, pleasant e-mails to Amazon explaining that we realize that many of the new features aren't possible with the K1, but might we have "collections" please?


I'm a K1 owner and, while I get that the K1's firmware/software are different from the K2 and therefore can't support the same level of upgrade, I would have hoped they'd give us SOMETHING. I mean the K1 isn't all THAT old!

I'm very pleased with my K1 - choosing it over the K2 even though they were both available at the time. But they can't tell me that there's NOTHING they can do with the code to upgrade it... _even a little bit._

Like I said, I love my K1 and have been very pleased with Amazon and its service to e-book lovers like myself. But I'm starting to think that this is less about the coding and more about them wanting us to upgrade to K2s... and that saddens me.


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

You have to create the Collection Lists yourself and name them.  Then you can add or remove books from the Collections you set up.  You can put the same book into multiple Collections but if there is a way to do sub-collections, I haven't figured it out yet.  

Since I had already "tagged" all my books in Calibre, I just used the info in Calibre as a reference and went through all my books and put them into the Collections one a time. I didn't see an obvious way to add multiple books to a Collection at one time.

I saw two ways to add books to a Collection - one was to have a Collection list open and then go through your book list and "select" (its a toggle w/the controller) the books you want to put in that Collection.  Alternately, you could set up all your Collections and then go through your book list and choose which Collection you want to put the book into.

Hope that helps.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

It does. thank you!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm anxious to see what the "improved clarity" looks like.  Anybody who has the upgrade already have any comments about that feature?

Also, I'm wondering how they determine to whom they send the initial wave of upgrades.  I've never been part of that group for any of them.    Is it totally random or do they just not like me?  LOL


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

But can you do it from the Amazon site (in the Manage Kindle area), saving you all the clicking around on the K itself?


----------



## felixflex (Jan 21, 2010)

one more question for you shammers  

is there a way to make those collections appear in alphabetical order ?


Felix


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm sure I'll be waiting for the update for awhile, but I gotta know:

Has anyone figured out if the fonts expanded the script support? To test, copy/paste the samples below to text editor and save/export as plain text (e.g. Notepad.exe on Windows, on mac export as 'Plain text' from Pages or Word), put the .txt file into the Documents folder, & open it on Kindle. It should display at least the English. 

Japanese: 日本語
Russian: Русский язык
Hebrew: עברית / עִבְרִית
Georgian: ქართული
Hindi: हिन्दी

I suspect that non Latin/Greek scripts are still not supported, but it would be great to be wrong in this suspicion.


----------



## felixflex (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

I sat my DXi down for 2 minutes just now, picked it up, and it had updated!  First time ever that I've been in the first round of updates!  8 font sizes!  A "create collections" option in settings!  woo hoo I can't wait to play!!!!!


----------



## shammers (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't think so - they seem to re-sort on their own to a Most Recent First order


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We're getting lots of threads on this, so I merged several of the smaller ones with this one to consolidate them.

Thanks for understanding!

~Luv


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Heather.  I was getting confused trying to keep up. 
deb


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

akjak said:


> AKA "Backwards Compatibility"


Not quite the same thing. "Backwards compatibility" means the new software works with the same things the old software did.


----------



## xiang729 (Apr 9, 2010)

Does unicode-fonts-hack work for this new upgrade?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anybody put the bin file out there for us to load manually?  I know Amazon doesn't have it on their software support page, I was talking of a mere mortal putting it out there.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Newbie question:  Can an automatic upgrade occur while I am reading my Kindle, if the wireless connection is on? 

Or are automatic upgrades more likely to happen while the screensaver is showing, with the wireless connection on?


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

From what I've seen said by Amazon the updates will not occur if the Kindle is in use. They happen when it is sleeping with the wireless on.


EKing: I haven't seen anyone who was quick enough to hook up the Kindle & snag the bin file before it rebooted to do the update. It is possible for it to happen, but so far I don't think anyone has managed to...and we'd have to be careful as the bin file would be different for each device if I'm not mistaken.

BTW, is there a poll on who has gotten it and which device they have yet?

I have an original K2 not a K2i, and as I mentioned before I was told by engineering that I'd get the update as soon as it was available since I have an issue they need to test a fix for...and I still haven't seen it yet.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't have it yet, but will leave my K2 connected to wireless and sleeping all night.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Morpheus Phreak said:


> From what I've seen said by Amazon the updates will not occur if the Kindle is in use. They happen when it is sleeping with the wireless on.


Thanks for the info. Guess I had better start to leave it sleeping with the wireless on.



Morpheus Phreak said:


> BTW, is there a poll on who has gotten it and which device they have yet?
> 
> I have an original K2 not a K2i, and as I mentioned before I was told by engineering that I'd get the update as soon as it was available since I have an issue they need to test a fix for...and I still haven't seen it yet.


Reading the threads on this, perhaps I am wrong but it seems like a lot of those who have the update have DX's. I hope you get the update! I have a K2i and I am not too optimistic.


----------



## Morpheus Phreak (May 6, 2009)

No problem Carole, and thank you. I'm hoping I see it sometime too...have it on sleep for almost 24 hours now with 3G on.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I am very excited to see this update! I will be anxiously awaiting for it.


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

I received my Kindle 2 in 12-09. I never received the 2.3 update. Does that mean I will not get the 2.5? I like automatic update, don't want to chance messing my Kindle, yet I would like to use the collection part if not complicated.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I guess I'm not in the "beta" group... No update for me so far. Boo


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Does anybody know if the update will just sit on your device if you have the hacks installed? Or if you have the wireless off, will you get it when you turn on the wireless (like when you've sent books that will download)?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This may have been mentioned elsewhere in the thread, so forgive me if I'm repeating an old issue, but is anyone upset that loyal K1 users are being left out in the cold?

Yes, before someone says it, I know Apple doesn't update their old iPods either, etc. etc.

But the leaps in technology between iPods are much greater than they have been from KI and up.


----------



## DenverRalphy (Mar 24, 2010)

CS said:


> This may have been mentioned elsewhere in the thread, so forgive me if I'm repeating an old issue, but is anyone upset that loyal K1 users are being left out in the cold?


Amazon has already stated that the K1 will be receiving an update as well. It just didn't happen to roll out at the same time as the K2/DX update. A few people on Amazon's discussion forums have confirmed it.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Do you turn your WhisperNet on sometimes?

Not everyone is getting the 2.5 yet, only a few.

If it doesn't install itself, someone will post how to do it 'manually', a refresher.  But you can't mess up your machine, if you choose the wrong model (like US when you have International), it just won't install.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

DenverRalphy said:


> Amazon has already stated that the K1 will be receiving an update as well. It just didn't happen to roll out at the same time as the K2/DX update. A few people on Amazon's discussion forums have confirmed it.


That's wonderful news. Can you link me to the discussion?


----------



## genuineheidi (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd like to see if I'd get the upgrade early but don't want to keep taking the ss hack off and putting back  on just to have to do it at the end of May.


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, I've had the wireless on all night and 4 or 5 hrs a day while reading, and that means the rest of the time I have it on charge as it seems I'm draing the battery a lot. I also would like better voice on TTS as 
some words are not even pronounced right and you have to look to see what it said. All that being said, I love this Kindle. Best gift I ever received.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

genuineheidi said:


> I'd like to see if I'd get the upgrade early but don't want to keep taking the ss hack off and putting back on just to have to do it at the end of May.


If I had the hacks installed, I don't think I'd bother doing that. Sounds like a pain.

I left my 3G turned on all night, since my first post on this thread. I had just finished recharging my battery at the time, and so far it looks like my battery is down to about 80%. So, it looks like I can continue doing this for no more than about 2-3 more days before recharging. This could get old really quickly.

My Kindle was not upgraded yet.

I did make one decision: I am NOT going to let this upgrade keep me from reading my Kindle as much as I want, whenever and wherever I want. That really defeats the purpose.

For me, I guess there is no point in stressing out about the upgrade until I read that "the common folk" are getting upgrades (in late May) rather than just the chosen few.  After all, I was perfectly happy last week without it. I keep telling myself this - - hope I can believe it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm going to merge this with the main 2.5 thread, just to keep things organized.

Thanks for undestanding. 

~Luv


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

DenverRalphy said:


> Amazon has already stated that the K1 will be receiving an update as well. It just didn't happen to roll out at the same time as the K2/DX update. A few people on Amazon's discussion forums have confirmed it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope that's true.  I haven't seen anything official from Amazon, just a couple of people that posted that Amazon told them they were working on something for K1 and can't say when it will be ready. So who knows....


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I hope that's true. I haven't seen anything official from Amazon, just a couple of people that posted that Amazon told them they were working on something for K1 and can't say when it will be ready. So who knows....


It'll probably be about the time the K3 comes out!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

EKing said:


> Does anybody know if the update will just sit on your device if you have the hacks installed? Or if you have the wireless off, will you get it when you turn on the wireless (like when you've sent books that will download)?


The update will fail and disappear. I missed getting the 2.3.4 update a few weeks ago - it downloaded, then restarted (while I was watching!) but then it came up with the error message that the update had failed (I have two hacks on it) and the bin file simply disappeared!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For the person who asked about whether the update would d/l while reading. . . I believe it would. . . .BUT it would not actually try to install itself until you put it to sleep.  I base this on the last update. . . .One morning I woke it up when WN had been on overnight and the update had not come down, but my daily newspapers/blogs had.  So, I started reading, without turning WN off.  I finished reading a bit later and put the Kindle down and to sleep.  Happened to glance at the Kindle not more than 5 minutes later, and it said it was 'updating'. . . . . . . so. . . I think it came down while I was using it, but didn't do the update until I left it asleep.

Good news if there is to be a K1 update as well, I too would love a link to the relevant discussion at Amazon. . . .


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Pushka said:


> The update will fail and disappear. I missed getting the 2.3.4 update a few weeks ago - it downloaded, then restarted (while I was watching!) but then it came up with the error message that the update had failed (I have two hacks on it) and the bin file simply disappeared!


That sort of happened to me, but when I saw the "fail" I immediately connected to my computer, removed the hack and within 5 minutes it restarted and updated and I got the 2.3.4. Not that I could tell any difference from 2.3.3


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I leave wireless on essentially all the time.  I still have version 2.3 -- not 2.3.3., not 2.3.4 -- plain, 2.3.  My registration date changed to April 13, 2010 (should be March, 2009).  Now, my battery is draining much faster than normal.  The battery thing is recent.  It started the end of last week.  Oh, and I had to manually install 2.3.  It never did just download.  I have no hacks of any kind installed.  

I am guessing that the battery thing coincided with the registration date change.  It may be that Amazon is pinging the Kindles and if they are awake and wireless is on when the ping arrives, it gets the update.  Of course, that is nothing other than a pre-coffee guess.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> I leave wireless on essentially all the time. I still have version 2.3 -- not 2.3.3., not 2.3.4 -- plain, 2.3. My registration date changed to April 13, 2010 (should be March, 2009). Now, my battery is draining much faster than normal. The battery thing is recent. It started the end of last week. Oh, and I had to manually install 2.3. It never did just download. I have no hacks of any kind installed.
> 
> I am guessing that the battery thing coincided with the registration date change. It may be that Amazon is pinging the Kindles and if they are awake and wireless is on when the ping arrives, it gets the update. Of course, that is nothing other than a pre-coffee guess.
> 
> ...


Do you have a DX? Were K2 (6") Kindles supposed to get 2.4? If so, I missed it also. It never came down automatically and I kept checking the Amazon site and it was never offered for K2 owners. Will having 2.3.3 and not 2.4 affect getting the 2.5 update?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

DD said:


> Do you have a DX? Were K2 (6") Kindles supposed to get 2.4? If so, I missed it also. It never came down automatically and I kept checking the Amazon site and it was never offered for K2 owners. Will having 2.3.3 and not 2.4 affect getting the 2.5 update?


I have a DXi which is still on 2.3.3 (updated manually) and my K2i automatically updated to 2.3.4 a while ago. (Version 2.3.4 was never made available for manual download). As far as anyone can tell, there never was a 2.4. It really shouldn't matter which version you are on, they should all update directly to 2.5. You may be one of the lucky ones to get it automatically, or you may have to download it from Amazon when they release the file at the end of the month.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I have a DXi which is still on 2.3.3 (updated manually) and my K2i automatically updated to 2.3.4 a while ago. (Version 2.3.4 was never made available for manual download). As far as anyone can tell, there never was a 2.4. It really shouldn't matter which version you are on, they should all update directly to 2.5. You may be one of the lucky ones to get it automatically, or you may have to download it from Amazon when they release the file at the end of the month.


My K2 is not the international version. Did the original K2's from Feb., 2009 get the 2.3.4 update?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ilovetoread said:


> Hi Len!
> I've been listening to your podcasts for a year and really enjoy them  , sorry if I'm side tracking the thread


I save the podcasts for my Monday commute. Best start of the week _ever_!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I usually just wait to upgrade when Amazon posts the file to their site. By then, all the glitches have been worked out and all the hacks have usually been updated and I can remove the hack, upload the update, reinstall the hack, and keep going without waiting for the download to arrive, leaving my WhisperNet on, etc. That's just me, though.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> I usually just wait to upgrade when Amazon posts the file to their site. By then, all the glitches have been worked out and all the hacks have usually been updated and I can remove the hack, upload the update, reinstall the hack, and keep going without waiting for the download to arrive, leaving my WhisperNet on, etc. That's just me, though.


You're a model of patience. Me, not so much.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

DD said:


> My K2 is not the international version. Did the original K2's from Feb., 2009 get the 2.3.4 update?


As I understand it, the K2d (domestic) did not get the 2.3.4 upgrade. Not sure what it was for.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> As I understand it, the K2d (domestic) did not get the 2.3.4 upgrade. Not sure what it was for.


Thanks, Geoff. That's what I thought I had read.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

DD said:


> You're a model of patience. Me, not so much.


My kids would disagree with you!  Actually, it's just easier for me to wait until everything settles than deal with the aggravation of removing hacks, waiting for the download, etc., etc. *That's* what I get impatient about... it's easier for me to just pretend that the update isn't here and wait for all the kinks to get worked out.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

DenverRalphy said:


> Amazon has already stated that the K1 will be receiving an update as well. It just didn't happen to roll out at the same time as the K2/DX update. A few people on Amazon's discussion forums have confirmed it.


Oh, really??!!?!? I just emailed them to complain, LOL. Maybe they will email me and tell me this is true. FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

paws, if they do, please share. . . . .I've heard but rumors and nothing with any substance behind it.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Will do!  I begged and pleaded most pitifully, LOL.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Should I worry that after removing my SS hack, I'm still on 2.3? I have the orig K2 (before the int'l) but a couple days have gone by with WN on and no 2.3.3

Hmm.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The info on the Amazon web site regarding software updates is:

Information for Kindle (1st Generation) Users
The most recent software update version of Kindle (1st Generation) is version 1.2. If you don't have it, you can download version 1.2.

There has been discussion in the forums but this is what the release page says.

Just sayin.....


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi, What is a hack. Will I get the upgrade without removing it.

Thanks
Amy


----------



## D. B. Henson (Apr 27, 2010)

amyberta said:


> Hi, What is a hack. Will I get the upgrade without removing it.
> 
> Thanks
> Amy


Hi Amy. We use hacks to change the screensavers and fonts on the Kindle. The hacks have to be uninstalled in order to complete the upgrade. Unless you have installed a hack on your Kindle, you have nothing to worry about. You will receive the update no problem.


----------



## poo (May 19, 2009)

thanks for the info. 
man all the updates amazon is coming out with for the kindle is awesome! 
cant wait till it blows the ipad out of the water!


----------



## houndreader (May 4, 2010)

Anxiously awaiting the new updates!  Wireless on 24/7!


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

The hacks have to be uninstalled in order to complete the upgrade.  Unless you have installed a hack on your Kindle, you have nothing to worry about

Thanks D.B. I don't have any hacks and I'm looking forwqrd to the upgrade.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

poo said:


> cant wait till it blows the ipad out of the water!


Well . . . .I don't personally think that's the point. The iPad is a pretty cool device and I think there's room for both iThings and Kindles in the world.. . . . . .

That said.. . .I am looking forward to the update for my DX. . . .and hoping the rumors of a K1 update are more than smoke and mirrors.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone know if NEW Kindles purchased now come with 2.5 already installed?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

r0b0d0c said:


> Does anyone know if NEW Kindles purchased now come with 2.5 already installed?


Possibly not, especially during this transition period. I bought a DXi a couple of months ago and had to manually update it to the version my K2i was already on. It will depend on how long it's been sitting in it's box waiting to be sold - I don't think they go back and update them.

You could ring Kindle CS and ask them.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> As I understand it, the K2d (domestic) did not get the 2.3.4 upgrade. Not sure what it was for.


Just wanted to say that I have the K2i, have left it on wireless for weeks and weeks and never got the 2.3.4...


----------



## cleee (May 15, 2009)

I have a question. Some posts here indicate that updates are downloaded when the wireless is on but the device is in sleep mode. I turned wireless on last night and let the dx go to sleep but when I woke up today and woke it to see if I got the update there were no signal bars.  They appeared soon after I woke the kindle. 

Can anyone confirm whether you really do have to have the device in sleep to get these updates?  Thanks.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

cleee said:


> I have a question. Some posts here indicate that updates are downloaded when the wireless is on but the device is in sleep mode. I turned wireless on last night and let the dx go to sleep but when I woke up today and woke it to see if I got the update there were no signal bars. They appeared soon after I woke the kindle.
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether you really do have to have the device in sleep to get these updates? Thanks.


Yes, it does have to be asleep. It actually says that on the amazon.com page about the update. Since I've received newspapers etc while my Kindle was asleep, I don't think the fact that the wireless bars appear to be empty for a few seconds when you wake it up means that the wireless is off.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think updates can come down anytime WN is on. . . and WN stays on when you put the device to sleep unless you turn it off.  It does take a couple of seconds for the signal strength to show once you wake it back up.  However, as best as I can tell, the update file will only run if the device is in sleep mode.  That actually makes sense as otherwise they'd potentially knock you out of what you're reading since the process includes a soft restart.

I KNOW things come down while I'm reading:  I've had it happen that I turn on WN. . .move to a book I'm reading, and when I get to a stopping place I go back to home and find my daily blogs and newspapers have come down.  So it is conceivable that the update could come down during a reading session.  You could check to see if "Update" is available and click it to manually start the process if it is, but you don't have to as it'll run itself once you let your Kindle take a nap.


----------

